# Burton Sherlock...reservations?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bah you got this that thing rides like a champ one of the few Burton boards I'll endorse.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Bah you got this that thing rides like a champ one of the few Burton boards I'll endorse.


I like the idea of the aggressive side cut for steep technical turns, but I dont so much like how short the effective edge is. I guess my biggest worry is that it will ride shorter than my 147 evil twin. My evil twins effective edge is actually 3cm longer than the Sherlock 154!

So you really didn't notice the shorter effective edge?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

How an effective edge is measured is a little fuzzy. Most likely wit will be long enough for what you want.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I took it on hard pack and ice today, and it rode atrociously. Now I'm stuck with the board because I rode it. Fuck.

It scared the fuck out of me. In all honestly I felt like I did when I first learned to snowboard. I rode it down once, put it in the car, took out my 147 ET and bombed the hill. It was like night and day, and the ET is a "park board". I swear i'm not imagining how bad this was, I felt like I had no grip. Keep in mind I am light as a feather as well. Idk if that had something to do with it. It felt really turny with no grip. But I'm pretty sure this is an issue of deep side cut and short effective edge. I imagine this thing would rule pow, but it's rare to have those conditions for any significant amount of time where I am. 

I'd like to try another board that I feel confident enough to ride more than once with that has flying V tech before I can determine my final verdict. I have no interest in a pure rocker board and I already know what their camber decks feel like. And if I'm uncomfortable with board feel on another Flying V Burton deck, I'm going to assume at that point that flying V sucks ass since their sidecuts, waist widths, and effective edges are standard when compared to other brands (Sherlock aside of course).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You want to ride shitty flying v take out the custom or sweet talker. Your Bataleon rides so different than that thing you need to go make more than one fucking lap on it. Remember it steers right under your bindings not out at the contacts so when you drive the fucker bend your back knee in and center flex that bitch.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You want to ride shitty flying v take out the custom or sweet talker. Your Bataleon rides so different than that thing you need to go make more than one fucking lap on it. Remember it steers right under your bindings not out at the contacts so when you drive the fucker bend your back knee in and center flex that bitch.


That's the thing, at this point I don't know if I want to ride Flying V, but I'm at the very least stuck with the bindings ( I bought them from a local shop and don't want to return them even though they don't look like they've been ridden). So maybe I'll just get a custom cambered deck for my all mountain board. I bought the board straight from Burton because I was having a hard time finding a Sherlock. I'm going to try and return it. 

You're right I should take more than one lap but it honestly scared me. I couldn't hold an edge with the damn thing. To go from carving like a champ to feeling like I just started to snowboard again was unnerving. Idk if it was the flying V or what but like I said I felt like I was riding a snow skate. When I rode my NS Evo, there was no getting used to it. It was like riding any other deck. I'm baffled honestly.

What exactly do you mean when you say to center flex the board? 

The Easy Livin' seems to have a sidecut and effective edge similar to the custom. They have that in cambered as well as flying V.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The camber profile on the Sherlock is different than all the others in Burtons line with Flying V. It's got a longer camber area lesser reverse and some other bullshit on the edges. What makes NS's work is the Vario that truly is what distinguishes theres from everyone elses. 

When you're standing on a board flex your back knee in towards your front knee that will flex the center of the board more and spring/load you out of turns. Most people don't flex a board that way and that's why their carves look like ass.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> When you're standing on a board flex your back knee in towards your front knee that will flex the center of the board more and spring/load you out of turns. Most people don't flex a board that way and that's why their carves look like ass.


Ohhhh, I see what you mean. I assure you I already do that. I had to stand on my board to make sure what you were talking about. I'm more of a visual-kinesthetic person sometimes. 

Say we're transitioning to heel side- As you twist your hips toward the hill the front knee is sufficiently bent but poked toward (heel side) and the back knee is bent and pushing it toward the front knee and slightly poking outward (toe side) as you're transitioning to heel-side. This makes the carves look smooth and consistent. I do this naturally, but never really thought about how it was actually center flexing the board. Technically it's also torsionally flexing the board as well.

If nothing else, I know how to carve. I promise you this board just felt foreign to me for some reason. And if you check some of my other posts, I just stand on a deck and acclimate almost immediately. My best analogy so far was that it felt like a snow skate. It had no bite for whatever reason. I deliberately rode over ice and tried to dig in and almost ate shit as it washed out. It washed out all over the place on a blue run. And blue runs on our hills are like green runs on a real mountain. That's why I put it away so quickly. And I didn't want to mar it up and not be able to return it. There was a skier on the hill today that said he hasn't fallen in 5 years, but he fell today. :dunno:


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm going to demo a bunch of Flying V boards in Killington this weekend. I'll tell you what I think, but I suspect Flying V tech is just garbage. I know that with the NS decks the vario power grip helps the stability tremendously, but I also think their rocker is more tame. Then it just goes to camber under foot, and not back to rocker again like the flying V. So the least Burton could do with their exaggerated design is to have better edge hold  Their frostbite edges seem to be defeated by the flying V. I read a review where I heard it was noticeable on their camber decks though, like the Custom X. 

Not that Transworld is any authority, but Burton didn't even get any good wood awards this year which is funny. I think their base shape was rushed... So many better board brands out there now. I think the channel system is a neat idea though. I'd love to try it out on other boards.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Demoed the Sherlock today. Conditions were soft snow up top and icy a bit down. I think it's a nice ride but 1 thing that I didn't like about it is the sidecut. With a 6 m something sidecut I found it to aggressive for me (very turny), I prefer longer sidecut.


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a Sherlock and ride mostly Breckenridge and Keystone. This is a great all-mountain board. I've noticed that most days when I'm heading out, I grab the Sherlock and leave my other boards at home. Rides well on the groomers and is awesome in the pow. It does suck in the park though.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

t-mac said:


> I have a Sherlock and ride mostly Breckenridge and Keystone. This is a great all-mountain board. I've noticed that most days when I'm heading out, I grab the Sherlock and leave my other boards at home. Rides well on the groomers and is awesome in the pow. It does suck in the park though.


On ice/hard pack it's horrific. I really wish I hadn't have bought a flying-v board. I think it's terrible. I'd rather have a cambered Custom I think.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

phile00 said:


> On ice/hard pack it's horrific. I really wish I hadn't have bought a flying-v board. I think it's terrible. I'd rather have a cambered Custom I think.


Weird, I had no issues on any Flying V boards on ice and that's mainly what I ride. Frostbite edges work pretty well.

I don't think it's really the board in this situation. Burton's Flying-V takes some getting used to. If you've never been on rockered boards previously, the Flying V is pretty drastic change from posi camber. I had lots of people tell me that it took them out of their comfort zone. I rather liked it.

The Sherlock has a less pronounced Flying V though.

You're totally right about posi camber though. Nothing beats cambered boards for cruddy terrain.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

Could be a one of thing. 
I rock a Burton Hero, the thing is beautiful, it can ride park, go fast, spins, jumps, really fun on the boxes. Its a V-Rocker. 
I even rid it on ice and it still holds up really well.
You probably just got the wrong board. It happens. Don't rule out Burton for it though, its probably perfect for someone else.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> Weird, I had no issues on any Flying V boards on ice and that's mainly what I ride. Frostbite edges work pretty well.
> 
> I don't think it's really the board in this situation. Burton's Flying-V takes some getting used to. If you've never been on rockered boards previously, the Flying V is pretty drastic change from posi camber. I had lots of people tell me that it took them out of their comfort zone. I rather liked it.
> 
> ...


I could bomb the hill on hard pack/ice with my NS Evo just fine, but as BA said it's prolly the vario power grip that helps so much. Maybe it's the short effective edge then? Everyone loves the sherlock. BA's article is the reason I got it honestly. I trust his reviews. I don't get why I seem to be the only one who has a problem with it. Especially since I've ridden a rocker/camber board before. 

I've seen a few video reviews now from review sites that didn't really like any flying v boards in hard pack.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

WolfSnow said:


> Could be a one of thing.
> I rock a Burton Hero, the thing is beautiful, it can ride park, go fast, spins, jumps, really fun on the boxes. Its a V-Rocker.
> I even rid it on ice and it still holds up really well.
> You probably just got the wrong board. It happens. Don't rule out Burton for it though, its probably perfect for someone else.


I won't rule out Burton. I think maybe I'm just a camber guy. I'd like to get a custom if I can sell the Sherlock for my all mountain board. Burton wouldn't let me return it even though it looks it's never been ridden. I didnt want to lie so I guess I'm stuck with the fuckin' thing.


----------

